# Hardwater Crappie @ Del 2-6



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Just like the Alum thread looking to get some guys together to try and figure out Delaware through the ice. I'm thinking a morning trip maybe a 7 am meet up at the marina. Lake levels and ice have been good for a while. This is in the hardwater thread as well yet no one has shown any interest. Great chance to learn a lake that is fished very little through the ice. I have quite a bit of experience with the cold water bite out of Delaware just not much through the ice.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been a few times to del this year with pretty good results, I am def in for this one and no b.c you can't use my vex for this. i hope we get soem real interest with this and can get soem guys out, even if we don't get enough for a tourney we would still be able to spread out and get some info on this place. It should be killer for crappie through the ice. So come on guys


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I may just have a vex by then.... I have this black metal thing for sale if you know anyone interested


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm game. I have the soft water crappie bite down pat at deleware
I would love to pull some hard water crappie out. 
We have a pond down in deleware that we have been ice fishing, usually catch 30 keeper gills and a few smaller crappie out of it every trip there
I have been out over 20 times this year on the ice and there is a for sure pattern, after 1pm the bite slows down significantly.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds good! DO you think we should meet at the Marina or the ramp on the east side of the lake?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Horseshoe ramp. I'm ok with meeting anywhere.
I haven't fish on the main yet


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

What day are u planning this for. I have never fished Del on the ice before sounds fun.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

anywhere to meet would be fine either horseshoe or marina, sun feb 6 meet at 6:30 fishing by 7


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Lets set this in stone Horseshoe road ramp at 0630.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

good good I am goign to have to pre fish this weekend


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

fishintechnician said:


> good good I am goign to have to pre fish this weekend


And buy bait next weekend!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I will need directions to the ramp. Thank you. I will be coming from Pickerington.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i just posted on icefishohio too mabye we can get a few more people involved. And steve no i am not buying your bait, although i will buy bait with the money i win from you.HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

71 North to the RT 61 exit go north. Turn left on ST RT 229 Turn Left on Horshoe Road. You will see a sign for the ramp on your right hand side. 

Or take 23 nort to 229 turn right on 229 and right on Horseshoe. Ramp will still be on your right. 

71 is probably the fastest way.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well we have 5 so far confirmed but I am sure we can do better. We are goign to do a mixed bag tourney gills and crappie. Meet at horseshoe ramp at 6:30 fish from 7 to 2 meet at ramp at 2:30. Crappie must be 9'' to keep gills must be 7'' to keep. Most fish overall wins. May do a side pot for biggest by length, would be an extra 5 bucks. Winner takes all in each category. Come on guys there is alot of water to cover here at del and I know we can do better. I may have a couple of non memeber friends that may come too. Open for all to come and enjoy.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am a for sure.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Good stuff! I would love to be able to hit this lake and regularly and effectively pull crappie through the ice. It's the diamond in the rough!


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Are snowmobiles allowed on Delaware???


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Count me in too, I have been hunting up there for 15 years, so I am pretty familar with that place. and my brother will be joining me as well. Can't wait.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Up to 7 confirmed! This is great!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it a lake only tourney or, is it a Delaware state park tourney? Because I know of some ponds just off the lake in the state park. Dunno if the ponds are real productive, but I feel safer on them than the actual lake. Thanks, Clayton


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Trying to keep it to the lake and the coves. Ponds are a little bit of an advantge due to the area and concentratrion of fish.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Trying to keep it to the lake and the coves. Ponds are a little bit of an advantge due to the area and concentratrion of fish.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


thats fine.....should be a good time!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Are snowmobiles allowed on Delaware???


not real sure on this one, I would almost say no but am not sure.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Had a report of some people fishing this past weekend. Catching crappie and gills come on everyone we need some more people to get in so when i win it iwll be worth it. LMAO


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

ooo here comes the smack talking all i want is a 16 in crappie and 25 14 inch crappie


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well if thats all then we should be good


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i gotta see this!! you getting up by 5:30 to be @ delw. to fish.
dreaming.....



ShakeDown said:


> Count me in!


----------



## jonboatjim (Mar 25, 2009)

Count me in guys, I've yet to fish Delaware. 


Later,
Jim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys it's getting close. here are who we have confirmed

myself
bonecrusher
mustgetnet
briansmith
claytonhaske
shakedown
jonboatjim

I also have a few maybes from icefish ohio
we may have a little trouble with access to some of the spots but if that is the case the cove that bonecrusher and myself will most likely be fishing is large enough for everyone to fish.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like to invite everyone that was a part of "bucket/shanty town" at Alum last Sunday. That was a great group of guys and it seemed everyone learned a little from each other. It would be nice to see the same thing this Sunday on a new lake. 

Remember guys the money is just for fun and you don't have to pay to play if you don't want to. The important thing is learning how to get some fat slabs!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm probably going to bail. Have a party to attend Sat night, and I'm sure It'll be out of hand to the point I'll be too rough sunday morning to move


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i gotta see this!! you getting up by 5:30 to be @ delw. to fish.
dreaming.....



ShakeDown said:


> Count me in!





ShakeDown said:


> I'm probably going to bail. Have a party to attend Sat night, and I'm sure It'll be out of hand to the point I'll be too rough sunday morning to move


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> I'm probably going to bail. Have a party to attend Sat night, and I'm sure It'll be out of hand to the point I'll be too rough sunday morning to move



Keep my cell number on you Shake in case you need a bail man


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Seemed like a GREAT idea at the time  Might show up, just to say I puked in a shanty


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't condone drinking and fishing although I enjoy it!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> I'm probably going to bail. Have a party to attend Sat night, and I'm sure It'll be out of hand to the point I'll be too rough sunday morning to move


get your buddys to pull you around in the sled!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Come on you guys i thought you all were ice fishers, not sisies?????? This is a chance to meet a great bunch of guys, have some fun, learn/try a new lake and maybe make some money. With the few number of guys right now it looks like it will be winner take all for most fish/big fish. So lets hear it whos coming. 

also for any newbs that want to try ice fishing or get some pointers this is a great opportunity. I'm sure some of the guys (myself included) would let you tag along, provide all the gear and a good time.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am ready,When I get home i need put the last coat on my new ice jigs.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

ShakeDown said:


> I'm probably going to bail. Have a party to attend Sat night, and I'm sure It'll be out of hand to the point I'll be too rough sunday morning to move


i gotta take the mrs. to play cards saturday nite, so i can't commit 100%, but i'm gonna try. maybe i'll take all their money saturday night and yours sunday.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure this will be a ton of fun! Sure would love to come down for it, but getting up at 4am and driving a couple hours is a bit more than I'm up for after missing two days of work sick this week.


----------



## davesgarden (Jan 18, 2011)

which marina? cant wait fish


----------



## davesgarden (Jan 18, 2011)

my brother and i ice fish columbus all the time cant wait to meet everyone please send me directions or what marina you are meeting at. thanks so much gardenman


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Horseshoe ramp 6:30 for directions got to post 15 it s got them there


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

If anybody is stopping for bait I could use a few dozen! Really don't want to drive to Cheshire tonight and Nortons doesn't open til 930. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife just got back from shopping I need some extra $$$ so I guess I will be there. How much is it to get in? That way I know how much $$ I will be bringing home?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> If anybody is stopping for bait I could use a few dozen! Really don't want to drive to Cheshire tonight and Nortons doesn't open til 930.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


yeah, hopefully someone can get some mealworms/maggots. that would suck to sign in @ 6:30, then have to wait to 9:30 till Norton's opens to get some bait. please let us know! thanks, Clayton


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I sure hope I wake up early. I will have a real advantage. Minnows, white spikes, red spikes waxies and mousies. I need to go to bed. Steve throw my bucket and net in the car. See everyone tomorrow. Bobby and Darris


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Gotcha! You better wake up early you definitely have an advantage with spikes... 

Blame FT for the rediculously early start lol. This place better have a morning bite!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

J we will figure out the entry in the morning probably 5 bucks. Remember you don't have to pay to play!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

see you all in the am


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Steve you heard me the other night I can't even catch a cold.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Where the hell is this ramp?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Ice is 10.5 off the sherwood ramp. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Where are you guys, and how long will you be there?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Parked at the sherwood ramp and we walked a little ways north. I will be here til at least 1. Green eskimo shanty room for one more. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Well where is the report?? Did Shakedown make it? LOL


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I went yesterday, so kinda? 

Report from yesterday was constant marks on the vex ALL day, bite was decent just not real good size to em. My 9yo smoked us tho, biggest and most @ 21. Mixed bag of gills and crappie, 4-8 FOW.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you got out Shake.... I'm keeping my big ole butt warm here and checking to see whats going on here... I'm ready for warm weather...

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok here is the report... about 12 guys showed up and we had a pretty good time. I would say combined over 75 holes were drilled maybe more. It looked promising with marks all day. Total fish count was 3. 2 short gill and a short Crappie. Shake must have fed them well yesterday, we couldn't buy a bite. It was still a pretty good time and got to meet some great people! I will be out there tomorrow, if I find the fish we may do this again soon. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## davesgarden (Jan 18, 2011)

was a great time very nice to meet everybody we swung over to the marina water 18ft nobites thanks again gardenman


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I ended up going to my little pond down by you guys. My brother and I both caught 12 nice gillz in 2hrs. Then we ran out of gas on the buddy heater.
Did you guys end up betting. What took the money?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to apologize to everyone for not being there, really wanted to come and catch some fish but I was at urgent care with my youngest daughter the night before, she has the flu and had us up pretty much all night getting sick. Didn't want to leave the wife to tend to her all by herself.

Since no one caught anything I guesse I will have to go over this weekend and catch some to post pics to show you guys how to do it.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Its was a good time got to watch a Charlie Brown moment that made it all worth the while.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Trying to find a gill pond to take the kids out on... Want them to get some action through the ice and peak their interest? Would you share the location?



MUST...GET...NET said:


> I ended up going to my little pond down by you guys. My brother and I both caught 12 nice gillz in 2hrs. Then we ran out of gas on the buddy heater.
> Did you guys end up betting. What took the money?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Brian.Smith said:


> Its was a good time got to watch a Charlie Brown moment that made it all worth the while.


Will definatly be buying cleats soon...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess I didn't learn my lesson very well... I nearly did the Charlie Brown a couple of different times this year only to save myself.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Brian.Smith said:


> Its was a good time got to watch a Charlie Brown moment that made it all worth the while.


haha yeah, chris had a good one.


----------

